# sub needed



## jeffrey lee (Aug 28, 2005)

what is fair pay for sub with reliable truck and plow


----------



## rtm038 (Jan 23, 2002)

Don't know about your area, but around me a good sub will get anywhere between $65.00 and $75.00 an hour, depending on the size of the plow. To me, it's not a bad deal considering that when I sub, I'm protected under the main contractor's insurance, which just leaves fuel expenses and I rarely use more than $60.00 worth of diesel during a storm.


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

Unfortunately in the Detroit area you will be lucky to get $50 a hour. There are so many low ballers and guys with beater trucks over there that it is a hard place to crack to make serious money. The unemployment rate also plays a factor as some guys are out offering to do drives for $5 a pop. 

With the layoff's from Ford this year I would expect it o be a even bigger problem now.

I just talked to my guy here in Kalamazoo about this winter and they have lost 3 of their major money makers due to some National services place moving in and low-balling so low he wouldn't even talk to the people to begin negotiations when they told him the price this national place was offering. He has sold 2 of his salt trucks already and is not sure he will use the 3rd one he has at all now and isn't even sure he is going to be needing contractors.

This really pisses me off because they expect to contract guys from the area to actually do the work and this guy has provided top quality work for many years for these places and it is just a shame someone can move in and get work just because of the super low price he is offering people. I can't see how they expect to get trucks to plow like they say but what do I know.


----------



## Keith_480231 (Jul 13, 2004)

What do you guys think is going to happen when all the Ford guys are starving this winter aand need to put food on the table? There goes the hourly rate!!!:realmad: 
Looks like I am going back to residential. I know a lot of people are not going to be able to "afford" to plow there driveway but there are still area's left that have "old" money and can. Just more B.S. to deal with. I actually thought about going somewhere in the N. E. to sub and get the better rate. Would probably "blow" all extra profit going back and forth though. Any of you think it will be at least a decent winter???
If anyone needs any kind of help in Macomb or Oakland Counties please let me know. Thanks:salute:


----------



## jcesar (Sep 14, 2006)

I agree. I just got a call the other day from a friend of one of my long time contracts. Asked me to bid his gas station for the season. So I went and gave an honest bid. He yelled and said I was way too high. When I asked him who else had bid, he said his guy from last year will do it again for.... GET THIS....... THE ENTIRE PARKING LOT WITH SALT AND SIDEWALKS FOR 400.00!!!!!!! Any comments on that?
Anyways, the going rate around here last year for subs was about 45.00 per hour with your truck. I pay my guys more, but most wont.


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

jeffrey lee said:


> what is fair pay for sub with reliable truck and plow


Hi Jeffrey
I have been paid $65.00 a hour to do sub work. I did 2 lots last year as a sub and was paid a per push rate that worked out to about $90.00 hr. If you can hook up with the guys that have been around for awhile and you have good trucks with at least a 8 ft blade you should get from $50-65 a hour. The biggest thing is to show up when they call you and do what they want done and you will stay busy.

Regards Mike


----------

